# Futuro nel passato



## borz

Potreste dirmi una cosa? É corretto: "Hanno detto che ti richiameranno"?  
O solo: "Hanno detto che ti avrebbero richiamato"?
Mi interesserebbe sia l'uso "ufficiale" sia quell colloquiale.
Grazie


----------



## MünchnerFax

Se mi richiameranno domani (futuro... nel futuro), _hanno detto che ti richiameranno._
Se mi dovevano richiamare ieri (futuro nel passato), _hanno detto che ti avrebbero richiamato_.

Nessuna differenza tra uso colloquiale e formale. Solo italiano corretto.


----------



## claudine2006

borz said:


> Potreste dirmi una cosa? É corretto: "Hanno detto che ti richiameranno"?
> O solo: "Hanno detto che ti avrebbero richiamato"?
> Mi interesserebbe sia l'uso "ufficiale" sia quello colloquiale.
> Grazie


In italiano si parla di futuro semplice e futuro anteriore.


----------



## MünchnerFax

claudine2006 said:


> In italiano si parla di futuro semplice e futuro anteriore.


Questa è un'altra cosa. Si parlava del "futuro nel passato", da rendere in italiano con il condizionale passato.


----------



## Wilson Díaz

Ciao:

Anche io sono un po' confuso per quanto riguarda il tema del futuro nel passato. Vediamo un po': Secondo il testo che prendo per studiare italiano (Progetto italiano 1), quando esprimo il futuro nel "oggi", direi:

Sergio *dice *che *passerà
Sono sicuro *che *ci andrai
Spero *che mi *chiamerai* (un parentesi: In questa frase non sarebbe ...*che mi chiami?*)

Allora, se vorrei esprimere il futuro nel "passato", direi:

Sergio *ha detto *che *sarebbe passato.
Ero sicuro *che *ci saresti andato.*

La mia domanda è: quando dovrei usare della manera corretta il futuro nel passato? Ha lo stesso significato che il primo caso? Se uso il futuro nel passato, non sarebbe corretto continuare la frase ? Ad esempio:

Sergio ha detto che sarebbe passato, ma aveva da fare.

Grazie!


----------



## Pietruzzo

Wilson Díaz said:


> Allora, se vorrei *volessi *esprimere il futuro nel "passato", direi:
> 
> Sergio *ha detto *che *sarebbe passato.
> Ero sicuro *che *ci saresti andato.*


Non capisco bene quali sono i tuoi dubbi, comunque i tuoi esempi di futuro nel passato sono corretti.


----------



## Wilson Díaz

Pietruzzo, quel che voglio dire se posso usare il futuro nel oggi nel medessimo modo in cui userei il fututo nel passato. Non so se mi hai capito


----------



## Necsus

Wilson Díaz said:


> La mia domanda è: quando dovrei usare della manera corretta il futuro nel passato? Ha lo stesso significato che il primo caso? Se uso il futuro nel passato, non sarebbe corretto continuare la frase ? Ad esempio: Sergio ha detto che sarebbe passato, ma aveva da fare.


Ciao, Wilson.
Certo che sarebbe corretto, ma non indispensabile, dipende dal contesto. Potresti benissimo dire: "Sergio ha detto che sarebbe passato", intendendo che stai aspettando che arrivi. 
Comunque esprimere il futuro nel passato non è la principale funzione del _futuro anteriore_ (vedi Wiki: CLIC).


----------



## Pietruzzo

Necsus said:


> Comunque esprimere il futuro nel passato non è la principale funzione del _futuro anteriore_ (vedi Wiki: CLIC).


Per la precisione non lo è affatto, come è già stato detto nel post 4.


----------



## Necsus

Sì, naturalmente hai ragione, Pietruzzo. Era rimasto un aggettivo di troppo dalla stesura precedente del post. Vado a correggere.
Grazie.


----------



## satyaputra

Wilson Díaz said:


> Pietruzzo, quel che voglio dire se posso usare il futuro nel oggi nel medessimo modo in cui userei il fututo nel passato. Non so se mi hai capito



Ciao Wilson!
Il futuro nel passato ed il futuro "ancorato" al presente hanno presupposizioni diverse.
Prendiamo per esempio:
(1) Lucia ha detto (tre giorni fa) che sarebbe venuta alla festa. 
(2) Lucia ha detto (tre giorni fa) che verrà alla festa.

In (1) la festa (o l'andare alla festa) si colloca in un tempo futuro rispetto a quando Lucia ha detto: la festa sarebbe potuta avvenire due giorni fa, ieri, oggi o nel futuro.
Ma (2) è diversa: la festa si deve collocare temporalmente nel futuro rispetto al momento in cui la frase viene pronunciata.

Per questo motivo, solo in (1) posso continuare dicendo "ma non è venuta"

(1) Lucia ha detto (tre giorni fa) che sarebbe venuta alla festa. Ma non è venuta.
(2) Lucia ha detto (tre giorni fa) che verrà alla festa. Ma non è venuta


----------



## Arnas

Caro Satyaputra, mi pare che la frase (2) non sia corretta. Se Lucia ha detto qualcosa _tre giorni fa _ allora dovremmo usare solo il condizionale composto (il futuro nel passato): "Lucia ha detto tre giorni fa che sarebbe venuta alla festa". Se Lucia ha detto qualcosa _proprio adesso_ allora in questo caso abbiamo cosiddetto "il pasato prossimo nel presente" e allora usiamo il futuro: "Lucia adesso ha detto che verrà alla festa". No? Sbaglio? Non ho capito qualcosa?


----------



## satyaputra

Arnas said:


> mi pare che la frase (2) non sia corretta. Se Lucia ha detto qualcosa _tre giorni fa _ allora dovremmo usare solo il condizionale composto (il futuro nel passato): "Lucia ha detto tre giorni fa che sarebbe venuta alla festa". Se Lucia ha detto qualcosa _proprio adesso_ allora in questo caso abbiamo cosiddetto "il pasato prossimo nel presente" e allora usiamo il futuro: "Lucia adesso ha detto che verrà alla festa". No? Sbaglio? Non ho capito qualcosa?



Ciao Arnas,
a me risulta completamente accettabile e sento usare frasi di quel genere spesso.
Se poi prescrittivamente sia considerato sbagliato, non so.

Esempio: stiamo parlando di Maria e della festa che ho organizzato per domani. L'ultima volta che ho parlato con Maria è tre giorni fa. A me (nel mio italiano) non risulta incorretto dire:

- A me ha detto/assicurato che verrà.


----------



## francisgranada

Arnas said:


> ... Se Lucia ha detto qualcosa _tre giorni fa _allora dovremmo usare solo il condizionale composto ... Se Lucia ha detto qualcosa _proprio adesso_ allora in questo caso abbiamo cosiddetto "il pasato prossimo nel presente" e allora usiamo il futuro: "Lucia adesso ha detto che verrà alla festa"...


E se Lucia ha detto qualcosa non _proprio adesso _e neanche _tre giorni fa, _ma diciamo solo _tre minuti _(o_ tre ore ..._)_ fa, _allora non va bene più il futuro ? ... Non sono madrelingua, ma per me il "punto decisivo" è se si tratta di un  futuro "relativo", cioè ormai passato che si riferisce ad un altro evento nel passato, oppure se si tratta di un futuro "assoluto" (non ancora accaduto). Non mi pare logico che appunto l'avverbio _adesso _(o simili) sia quello che decide sul tempo verbale da usare ...

Non so cosa dicono le regole precise, ma secondo me sarebbe un peccato non poter distinguere queste due situazioni in italiano   ...


----------



## satyaputra

francisgranada said:


> per me il "punto decisivo" è se si tratta di un  futuro "relativo", cioè ormai passato che si riferisce ad un altro evento nel passato, oppure se si tratta di un futuro "assoluto" (non ancora accaduto). Non mi pare logico che appunto l'avverbio _adesso _(o simili) sia quello che decide sul tempo verbale da usare ...



Sono d'accordo, Francisgranada.

Nei miei esempi sopra:
(1) Lucia ha detto che sarebbe venuta alla festa. 
(2) Lucia ha detto che verrà alla festa.
in (1) è il futuro di Maria - rispetto a quando ha detto che sarebbe venuta.
In (2) è il mio futuro, cioè della persona che sta riportando ciò che Maria ha detto col discorso indiretto.

Vorrei però fare una precisazione rispetto a ciò che hai detto.
Sebbene frasi come (1) vengano in genere interpretate in maniera controfattuale (cioè assumiamo che Maria non si sia presentata alla festa), questa lettura non è necessitata dalla frase stessa. A mio avviso è un'implicazione pragmatica.

Quando diciamo frasi come (1), la festa può collocarsi nel futuro "assoluto" (come tu l'hai definito). A mio avviso l'unico requisito imposto da (1) è che Maria ha detto: " verrò alla festa". Se poi la festa si collochi nel passato o nel futuro, questo non viene esplicitamente chiarito in (1).

Per esempio il seguente dialogo è possibile (la festa non è ancora avvenuta):

A: Lucia verrà alla festa di domani.
B. Sì, mi ha detto che sarebbe venuta.


----------



## Arnas

Cari amici, chiedo scusa, non avevo nulla da obiettare e volevo solo capire perché nella Grammatica italiana di Luca Serianni a proposito del "futuro del passato" c'è scritto: *"*Per indicare il "futuro del passato" oggi è *di regola il condizionale composto" *[Luca Serianni. Grammatica italiana. XIV. 58 d)].


----------



## bearded

satyaputra said:


> Per esempio il seguente dialogo è possibile (la festa non è ancora avvenuta):
> A: Lucia verrà alla festa di domani.
> B. Sì, mi ha detto che sarebbe venuta.


Mi permetto di dissentire. Se davvero la festa non è ancora avvenuta, secondo me la risposta B. deve essere ''Sì, mi ha detto che verrà'' (colloquialmente, anche ''sì, me l'ha detto, che verrà'').


----------



## King Crimson

Premetto che l'espressione 'futuro nel/del passato' non mi fa impazzire, in quanto mi sembra un calco dall'inglese. Detto questo, sono d'accordo con quanto veniva detto già nel post 4 e confermato dal Serianni (post 16): volendo immaginare una ideale linea temporale, secondo me 'futuro nel passato' identifica due eventi, dei quali uno è sicuramente collocato nel passato, mentre l'altro è posteriore al primo ed è collocato in un momento indefinito, ma sicuramente futuro rispetto al primo evento (e perciò definito 'futuro nel passato'). Questa 'configurazione' cronologica viene resa utilizzando il condizionale composto (passato) in italiano per l'evento 2.
Prendiamo, ad esempio, una delle frasi che sono comparse in questa discussione:
_Lucia ha detto (tre giorni fa) che sarebbe venuta alla festa_

Il fatto di venire o meno alla festa (evento 2) è sicuramente collocato nel futuro rispetto all'evento 1 ('Lucia ha detto'), il quale, a sua volta, è sicuramente collocato nel passato. Ciò che non possiamo sapere, secondo me, è se l'evento 2 si è già verificato o non verificato, a meno che il contesto non lo chiarisca.


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> Mi permetto di dissentire. Se davvero la festa non è ancora avvenuta, secondo me la risposta B. deve essere ''Sì, mi ha detto che verrà''


Secondo me hai ragione quando dici che la festa dev'essere già iniziata (per poter utilizzare il condizionale passato) però può darsi che ancora non si sia conclusa (quindi non si colloca nel "passato", ma nel presente). 

Ad esempio, Maria dice a Giovanni che verrà alla sua festa. 
Durante la festa arriva Marco e chiede a Giovanni: "Ciao Giovanni, tanti auguri! C'è Maria?! e Giovanni risponde: "Mi ha detto che *sarebbe venuta* ma ancora non è arrivata."


----------



## Arnas

Cari amici, chiedo scusa di nuovo. Sarò molto grato a chi mi risponderà alla mia domanda (post 16).


----------



## King Crimson

Arnas said:


> Cari amici, chiedo scusa di nuovo. Sarò molto grato a chi mi risponderà alla mia domanda (post 16).



Non credo ci si una ragione propriamente detta Arnas, semplicemente in italiano il condizionale passato esprime quella condizione di posteriorità rispetto a un evento passato che cercavo di spiegare nel post 18.


----------



## Arnas

Va bene. Andiamo avanti. "Per esprimere l'idea di futuro nel passato (cioè di un'azione posteriore rispetto a un'altra azione ambientata nel passato) si usa *il condizionale passato*: Ha detto che sarebbe partito domani"  [Treccani. La grammatica italiana]. E nessuna parola a proposito del futuro semplice!!! Come mai?!


----------



## King Crimson

Arnas, questa discussione ha come titolo 'futuro nel passato', per il quale è stato ormai chiarito (almeno spero) che in italiano si usa il condizionale passato, come evidenziato anche dalla fonte che hai citato.
Il futuro anteriore ha altri usi (ti rimando ai post 4 e 8), ma se vuoi approfondirli ti invito a fare una ricerca nel forum e, se questa non avrà dato risposta ai tuoi dubbi, ad aprire un'altra discussione che abbia come oggetto il futuro anteriore


----------



## Arnas

E che c'entra il futuro anteriore?! Non ci siamo capiti...


----------



## francisgranada

Arnas said:


> ... E nessuna parola a proposito del futuro semplice!!! Come mai?!


Il motivo sarà il fatto che le frasi tipo _Lucia ha detto che verrà alla festa _di fatto non rappresentano un vero "futuro nel passato", invece praticamente un futuro "normale", cioè qualcosa che ancora deve accadere (anche rispetto al presente). Al contrario, frasi come _Lucia ha detto che sarebbe venuta alla festa _ esprimono un evento futuro rispetto al momento quando Lucia anunciò la sua decisione di venire alla festa, ma nello stesso tempo rappresentano un evento ormai passato dal punto di vista "odierno" (la festa si svolse p.e. tre giorni fa), per cui lo chiamiamo "futuro nel passato".


----------



## King Crimson

Arnas said:


> E che c'entra il futuro anteriore?! Non ci siamo capiti...



Hai ragione, ho fatto confusione tra i due futuri, comunque vedo che ti ha risposto francisgranada, con il quale mi trovo d'accordo: il futuro semplice (e anche quello anteriore) non si usano per esprimere il futuro nel passato e anche la Treccani lo conferma.
Aggiungerei che in entrambi  gli esempi fatti da francis siamo in una situazione nella quale c'è un'azione posteriore "rispetto a un’altra azione ambientata nel passato". Questo vale sia nel caso del futuro semplice sia in quello del condizionale passato e quindi, a rigore, entrambi soddiferebbero la definizione di "futuro nel passato". Il condizionale passato, però, aggiunge una sfumatura di incertezza sulla futura realizzazione di quell'evento, realizzazione che, usando il futuro semplice, appare più probabile (cf. "che verrà alla festa" con "che sarebbe venuta alla festa").


----------



## Arnas

Carissimi, c'è un'altra cosa!  Si tratta della concordanza dei tempi. Quindi se la frase principale è nel presente o nel passato prossimo che esprime un'azione attuale allora nella frase subordinata usiamo il futuro: "Dice (ha detto poco fa) che verrà". Se invece la frase principale è nel passato allora nella subordinata usiamo cosiddetto il futuro nel passato (il condizionale composto): "Ha detto ieri (diceva/disse) che sarebbe venuto". Mi ha spiegato così un linguista...


----------



## bearded

Arnas said:


> Si tratta della concordanza dei tempi


Esattamente.  Taluni equivoci nascono anche dal fatto che il nostro passato prossimo può indicare sia un'azione recentissima sia una molto meno recente (laddove in altre lingue - e, da noi, in Toscana - si userebbe il passato remoto). Nel caso di ''tre giorni fa'' la cosa è dubbia: equivale a ''mi disse'' (che sarebbe venuta) oppure ''mi ha detto da poco'' (che verrà)''.  Io al no. 17 l'avevo intesa in questo secondo modo.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded man said:


> ... Taluni equivoci nascono anche dal fatto che il nostro passato prossimo può indicare sia un'azione recentissima sia una molto meno recente (laddove in altre lingue - e, da noi, in Toscana - si userebbe il passato remoto) ...


Sì (ne pensavo anch'io), ma secondo me questo ci spiega il "problema" di Arnas solo parzialmente. Figuriamoci la seguente situazione: L'anno scorso (nel 2015) Lucia ci comunicò la sua decisione di essere presente alla festa del quarantesimo compleanno di Maria che si svolgerà l'anno prossimo (nel 2017). Come lo diresti usando il passato remoto?
(1) L'anno scorso Lucia disse che (l'anno prossimo) sarebbe venuta alla festa ...
(2) L'anno scorso Lucia disse che (l'anno prossimo) verrà alla festa ...

(Per me la seconda è quella che corrisponde al contesto indicato, nonostante il passato remoto, ma posso anche sbagliarmi ...)

Una mia spiegazione _ad hoc_:

Il condizionale passato (come forma/costrutto grammaticale) si riferisce automaticamente al passato. Cioè, nel momento in cui  pronunciamo la frase  _Lucia ha detto/disse che sarebbe venuta alla festa, _consideriamo tutta la situazione ambientata nel passato (il momento quando Lucia disse qualcosa, ma anche la futura festa della quale parlava). Per di più, "Il condizionale passato, però, aggiunge una sfumatura di incertezza..." (vedi post #26 di King Crimson).

Invece, nel momento quando pronunciamo la frase _Lucia ha detto/disse che verrà alla festa,_ parliamo praticamente alla volta sia di un evento accaduto nel passato (Lucia disse) che di un evento che succederà nel futuro (verrà alla festa). Di conseguenza, l'azione futura (verrà alla festa) la colleghiamo spontaneamente piuttosto con il  _presente_ e non tanto con il passato (per cui la consecutio temporum "si sposta" dal passato verso il presente * ...). 

*Questa non è una formulazione esatta ....


----------



## bearded

Capisco il tuo punto di vista, Francis, ma debbo dirti che ad un orecchio italiano (o almeno al mio) la sequenza ''disse che verrà'' suona in ogni caso errata.  L'unica giusta per me è ''disse che sarebbe venuta'' - anche nella situazione del tuo esempio.  Il condizionale passato è vero che aggiunge la 'sfumatura d'incertezza', ma l'unica incertezza è quella dell'ascoltatore (infatti non si sa se Lucia verrà davvero, visto che la festa non c'è ancora stata...), mentre per la parlante (Lucia) ''sarebbe venuta'' è solo un futuro nel passato.
- Io dico/ho detto che verrò
- Io ho detto che sarei venuto (l'ho detto tanto tempo fa, oppure: l'ho detto, ma poi non sono venuto)
- Io dissi che sarei venuto
secondo me sono le uniche  3 opzioni accettabili in base alla nostra ''consecutio temporum''. Non so documentartelo, ma è quanto mi dice il mio (naturalmente sempre fallibile) orecchio di italiano ''conservatore''.  Non esiste ''io dissi che verrò''.


----------



## King Crimson

francisgranada said:


> Una mia spiegazione _ad hoc_:
> 
> Il condizionale passato (come forma/costrutto grammaticale) si riferisce automaticamente al passato. Cioè, nel momento in cui  pronunciamo la frase  _Lucia ha detto/disse che sarebbe venuta alla festa, _*consideriamo tutta la situazione ambientata nel passato* (il momento quando Lucia disse qualcosa, ma anche la futura festa della quale parlava). Per di più, "Il condizionale passato, però, aggiunge una sfumatura di incertezza..." (vedi post #26 di King Crimson).



Su questo non sono d'accordo Francis, il condizionale passato - come ho scritto in precedenza - secondo me esprime solamente la nozione di posteriorità di un evento rispetto ad un altro che è sicuramente collocato nel passato, ma non dà nessuna indicazione temporale sulla sua collocazione né sul fatto che si concretizzerà.
Riprendiamo l'esempio di Lucia e della festa, ma immaginiamo il seguente dialogo tra me e un mio amico, mentre la festa è già iniziata:
_Amico: Ma come mai Lucia non è ancora arrivata?
Io: Non so, ieri le ho parlato e mi ha detto che sarebbe venuta_

Come vedi, in questo caso l'unica conclusione che possiamo trarre è che l'evento 2 (per usare la linea temporale cui facevo riferimento nel post 18), se si verificherà, sarà successivo all'evento 1 (quando ho parlato con Lucia) e addirittura potrebbe essere collocato nel futuro non solo rispetto al passato, ma anche rispetto al presente (il momento in cui avviene il dialogo), ma non ho nessuna garanzia sul fatto che si verificherà: Lucia potrebbe presentarsi alla festa un minuto dopo il dialogo o non farsi vedere del tutto, ma la situazione descritta nel dialogo sarebbe comunque quella di un 'futuro del passato'.


----------



## Nino83

King Crimson said:


> e addirittura potrebbe essere collocato nel futuro non solo rispetto al passato, ma anche rispetto al presente (il momento in cui avviene il dialogo)


Come avevo cercato di illustrare nel commento #19


----------



## King Crimson

Nino83 said:


> Come avevo cercato di illustrare nel commento #19



Già, ma visti i post successivi (a.e. quello cui replicavo) _repetita iuvant_


----------



## francisgranada

King Crimson said:


> ... Riprendiamo l'esempio di Lucia e della festa, ma immaginiamo il seguente dialogo tra me e un mio amico, mentre la festa è già iniziata:
> _Amico: Ma come mai Lucia non è ancora arrivata?
> Io: Non so, ieri le ho parlato e mi ha detto che sarebbe venuta_
> 
> Come vedi, in questo caso l'unica conclusione che possiamo trarre è che l'evento 2 (per usare la linea temporale cui facevo riferimento nel post 18), se si verificherà, sarà successivo all'evento 1 (quando ho parlato con Lucia) e addirittura potrebbe essere collocato nel futuro non solo rispetto al passato, ma anche rispetto al presente ...


Ok, ma anche nel tuo esempio (strettamente  parlando) sia "mi ha detto" sia "sarebbe venuta" rappresentano azioni ormai passate dal punto di vista del presente (momento del dialogo), visto che Lucia dovrebbe essere presente, ma non è venuta (prima, qualche minuto fa, ... cioè nel passato, anche se la festa dura ancora).  Ma vediamo un altro dialogo all'inizio della festa o qualche minuto prima:

_Amico: Arriverà anche Lucia?
Io: Credo di sì, ieri le ho parlato e mi ha detto che sarebbe venuta_

Va bene così o qui si preferirebbe "_Credo di sì, ieri le ho parlato e mi ha detto che verrà" ?
_


bearded man said:


> Capisco il tuo punto di vista, Francis, ma debbo dirti che ad un orecchio italiano (o almeno al mio) la sequenza ''disse che verrà'' suona in ogni caso errata.


Infatti, non suona bene neanche al mio orecchio, nonostanteciò avevo l'impressione (sbagliata) che in alcuni casi fosse possibile.

P.S. Grazie per le vostre reazioni, sono molto utili per me .


----------



## King Crimson

francisgranada said:


> Ok, ma anche nel tuo esempio (strettamente  parlando) *sia "mi ha detto" sia "sarebbe venuta" rappresentano azioni ormai passate dal punto di vista del presente* (momento del dialogo), visto che Lucia dovrebbe essere presente, ma non è venuta (prima, qualche minuto fa, ... cioè nel passato, anche se la festa dura ancora).  Ma vediamo un altro dialogo all'inizio della festa o qualche minuto prima:
> 
> _Amico: Arriverà anche Lucia?
> Io: Credo di sì, ieri le ho parlato e mi ha detto che sarebbe venuta_
> 
> Va bene così o qui si preferirebbe "_Credo di sì, ieri le ho parlato e mi ha detto che verrà" ?
> _
> P.S. Grazie per le vostre reazioni, sono molto utili per me .



"Dal punto di vista del presente" si, ma non è questo il punto prospettico da cui esaminare questa forma. Mi rendo conto che qui gioca forse un ruolo la percezione del madrelingua, ma provo a spiegarmi: "sarebbe venuta", in questo caso, non si riferisce ad un'azione avvenuta o che sta avvenendo, ma al possibile verificarsi di un'azione vista dalla prospettiva del passato (cioè del momento in cui Lucia mi ha comunicato che verrà alla festa). Che questa azione si verifichi o meno è totalmente ininfluente, proprio perché dal punto di vista del passato (e non del presente) è impossibile saperlo e tantomeno sarebbe possibile conoscere l'eventuale "quando". Su un evento futuro (qui sta il nocciolo) si possono solo fare previsioni.

Anche nel tuo esempio modificato ("mi ha detto che verrà") chi parla non può sapere se quello che è stato detto si avvererà, ma secondo me c'è una sfumatura di differenza rispetto al condizionale passato: in questo caso chi parla si limita a riferire quello che gli è stato comunicato da qualcun altro (Lucia) quasi come fosse un dato di fatto, il che può essere interpretato in vari modi (anche a seconda di come viene pronunciata la frase), ad esempio come se chi parla ritenesse più probabile che si verifichi ciò che è stato riferito. Anche se, a rigore, anche in questo caso ci sarebbero le condizioni per parlare di 'futuro nel passato' (azione posteriore rispetto a un’altra azione ambientata nel passato), sembra che le fonti che abbiamo citato (Serianni, Treccani) convergano sull'indicazione del condizionale passato come tempo verbale solitamente usato per questa forma.


----------



## francisgranada

King Crimson said:


> "Dal punto di vista del presente" si, ma non è questo il punto prospettico da cui esaminare questa forma. Mi rendo conto che qui gioca forse un ruolo la percezione del madrelingua, ma provo a spiegarmi: "sarebbe venuta", in questo caso, non si riferisce ad un'azione avvenuta o che sta avvenendo, ma al possibile verificarsi di un'azione vista dalla prospettiva del passato (cioè del momento in cui Lucia mi ha comunicato che verrà alla festa). Che questa azione si verifichi o meno è totalmente ininfluente, proprio perché dal punto di vista del passato (e non del presente) è impossibile saperlo e tantomeno sarebbe possibile conoscere l'eventuale "quando". Su un evento futuro (qui sta il nocciolo) si possono solo fare previsioni.
> 
> Anche nel tuo esempio modificato ("mi ha detto che verrà") chi parla non può sapere se quello che è stato detto si avvererà, ma secondo me c'è una sfumatura di differenza rispetto al condizionale passato: in questo caso chi parla si limita a riferire quello che gli è stato comunicato da qualcun altro (Lucia) quasi come fosse un dato di fatto, il che può essere interpretato in vari modi (anche a seconda di come viene pronunciata la frase), ad esempio come se chi parla ritenesse più probabile che si verifichi ciò che è stato riferito. Anche se, a rigore, anche in questo caso ci sarebbero le condizioni per parlare di 'futuro nel passato' (azione posteriore rispetto a un’altra azione ambientata nel passato), sembra che le fonti che abbiamo citato (Serianni, Treccani) convergano sull'indicazione del condizionale passato come tempo verbale solitamente usato per questa forma.


Ciao King, grazie per la spiegazione e per la tua pazienza . Capisco tutto  quello che dici, anzi lo vedo (o "sento") anch'io così (almeno spero ... i piccoli dubbi che avevo li avete chiariti).  La mia intenzione era di trovare  una spiegazione alla domanda di Arnas, cioè come mai è possibile usare il futuro semplice (_verrà_) nella subordinata, se nella proposizione principale abbiamo  il verbo al passato (_ha detto_).

Io non sento nessuna "dissonanza" né la violazione della _consecutio temporum_ nella frase _Lucia ha detto che verrà. _Invece, nella frase _*Lucia disse che verrà, _la sento (anche se prima avevo supposto che oggidì fosse possibile dire anche così). Ora - non so se sarete d'accordo o no - una spiegazione puramente grammaticale potrebbe essere che la forma_ ha detto_, anche se oggidì (in una gran parte del Nord Italia)  praticamente equivale a _dissi_, formalmente non  è un vero passato, visto che il verbo ausiliare _avere _si trova al presente (_*ha *detto_). Di conseguenza, _ha detto che verrà_ (almeno formalmente) non contraddice alla logica della _consecutio temporum._


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTA:*
> Siamo già arrivati ad un numero di messaggi non indifferente, alcuni dei quali inutilmente ripetitivi.
> Ogni ulteriore contributo che:
> 
> Non si riferisce all'argomento iniziale.
> E' scritto in una lingua diversa dall'italiano
> Complica le cose invece di chiarirle
> verraà cancellato e comporterà la chiusura della discussione.


----------

